# UPGRADE HDTV?



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

*In the future I would like to replace our current 4K XBR55X930E TV with a 65" Class BRAVIA XR A80J Series OLED 4K UHD Smart Google TV.
My question is aside from the increase in size, built in audio and other advances justify the cost? My current 5555X930E is paid off.

All Other Equipment - Sony HTST 5000 SoundBar, DirecTV 4K HS17, Panamax MR5100 Pwr Mgr, Harmony Elite Remote, Monoprice 4K Premium CablesSony -


Thanks*


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

only your budget could justify the cost;
since each of us have own money flow and different taste of PQ, AQ, functions, etc 
you will get a lot of noise here; what will make your head spinning and feel internal hum


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

1953 said:


> *In the future I would like to replace our current 4K XBR55X930E TV with a 65" Class BRAVIA XR A80J Series OLED 4K UHD Smart Google TV.
> My question is aside from the increase in size, built in audio and other advances justify the cost? My current 5555X930E is paid off.
> 
> All Other Equipment - Sony HTST 5000 SoundBar, DirecTV 4K HS17, Panamax MR5100 Pwr Mgr, Harmony Elite Remote, Monoprice 4K Premium CablesSony -
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It isn't easy to justify paying $2,000+ for a 65" TV.

Technically, the feature sets are pretty similar and the built-in audio isn't going to replace your sound bar. The A80 has a newer release of Android. The A80 doesn't have composite or component inputs.

How you use your TV is probably going to have more influence on the comparison. Whether you watch blu-rays more than TV programming is a big influence. Gaming (or sports TV) may inform a different path.

If the TV is in a darkened theater setting, the A80J may shine. If it is located in an area that is well lighted, it will probably suffer and you may have been better off with the QLED. There's a reason that they don't display OLED TVs next to QLED TVs and that the OLED demo content is unique.

The secret is to personally examine the candidates under similar viewing conditions to your home setting with the kind of content that you are most concerned about.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Spend your 2K on better sound equipment.


----------

